# Anyone else have this happen?



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Today we went to the doggie park. Most of the trip consisted of training. Simple cues/tricks to work on attention with distractions. 5-15 min breaks to "go play". Emma did very well as usual.

Anyhow, there was a Sheppard whom "fell in love" with Emma. He wasnt fixed. He kept harassing Emma. Nose in her butt kinda thing. Owner constantly telling him off. Emma runs to me for cover. I put my hand on her side, encouraging her to sit close and told him firmly "off" and he'd leave her alone. Each time he harassed her and I told him "off", he didn't think twice and would leave her be. Eventually each time Emma saw him coming in, she'd go to my side and he would turn around and leave her alone.

I found it quite funny. He didn't listen to his owner but listened to me. Maybe it was the training I was doing with Emma?

Anyone else have something similar happen? If you'd like to share your story, go ahead!

Emma snoozing after the trip. She's all tuckered out.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't had that happen, but I have to say that picture is adorable!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i think the dog is responding to your confident body language and tone of voice. it's like you are claiming emma as yours so you are doing exactly the right thing to convey that he should back off.

i've found that if I put myself between murphy and a random loose dog and tell the other dog to go home confidently they usually listen with no contact


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Agreed with BearMurphy^^


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well at least that works, you never know when else it may be useful.

I walk with my friend and her little cavoodle Sparky twice a week. He generally looks up at me and pays me the most attention when we are out..............reason being I keep treats in my pouch. Must say it has come in useful when we have wanted to distract him from chasing the odd cyclist.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

This is a photo of Stanley and Sparky. Isn't he a little sweetie?................ even though his head is too small for his body.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I have this happen regularly when I take my dog to the dog park. He doesn't like being humped (even though he tries to hump other dogs, which I don't allow). There was this big golden doodle and my dog was obviously agitated, he snarls and if it continues he might start a fight. This dog was continually trying to hump him and Felix kept spinning around telling the dog off, but he persisted. I went over and stomped my feet and the dog ran away. The owner didn't try to do anything, just said, "hey, leave him alone, come back, come back", which the dog didn't do of course. But when it would try to sneak up on Felix, I would snap my fingers and give a verbal (ah ah!) That I use when I want my dog to leave something alone. The dog stayed a good distance when I was around and I told the owner to keep his dog away from mine. The owner said, he's just trying to play, I mentioned that my dog doesn't like to play like that.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, humping isn't exactly what I would call playing


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That's really interesting about the humping, because going back to my little headed friend Sparky he does try and hump small female dogs especially another friend's cavoodle Lottie (who incidentally looks completely different to him). I might try and do that next time we all walk together as it does annoy my friend (Sparky's owner).
He tried to hump Stanley when they first met, looked hilarious this tiny wee thing only coming up to Stanley's knees. Then when Stanley laid down in the grass he tried it again and Stanley just looked at him as if to say. "are you serious mate? just bugger off and pick on someone your own size" which he did and hasn't tried it again.
According to my friend he only does it to dogs he 'likes' and I put it down to trying to be dominant?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, occasionally. My neighbor wonders how handle their Husky/Malamute without using a shock collar on him. I tell them "Lots of treats and praise, and I'm not asking him to comply, I am telling him."
I guess it means I reward him for good behavior and are calm and assertive (yes, I said that) when I give commands. No hysteria, no anger, no oogie woogie good doggie sit! business. I just act like I'm a cool customer who owns the place and it works wonderfully on his attitude. He's an angel with me and it drives them up a wall since they can't figure out how to do it with their shocking device.


----------

